# Deputy First Class Norman Lewis



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy First Class*
*Norman Lewis*
Orange County Sheriff's Office, Florida

End of Watch: Monday, January 9, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* 11 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Motorcycle accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy First Class Norman Lewis was killed in a motorcycle crash while participating in the search of the subject who had just murdered Master Sergeant Debra Clayton, of the Orlando Police Department.

Sergeant Clayton had been shot and killed when she encountered a wanted murder suspect in the parking lot of the Walmart on Princeton Street. The subject had fled in a carjacked vehicle and shot at an Orange County deputy who located the vehicle. During the ensuing search, Deputy Lewis' motorcycle collided with a vehicle that turned in front of him at the intersection of Pine Hills Road and Balboa Drive.

The subject who murdered Sergeant Clayton remains at large.

Deputy Lewis had served with the Orange County Sheriff's Office for 11 years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Jerry Demings
Orange County Sheriff's Office
2500 West Colonial Drive
Orlando, FL 32804

Phone: (407) 254-7000


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Three officers in less then 2 weeks into the new year  very sad!
RIP


----------

